# Angelladen in Düsseldorf???



## Akzentus (18. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche einen guten Angelladen rund um Düsseldorf. Mit genauer Adressse (Straße, Telefon) wären super. Schon mal vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arno (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Moin!
Ich bin ja gar nicht neugierig!
Aber wenn Du aus Versmold kommst, wieso Angelladen in D.Dorf???


----------



## Akzentus (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Muss jemanden zum Flughafen nach Düsseldorf bringen, und wenn ich schon mal da bin....!!!!


----------



## Akzentus (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Aber wenn du aus Harsewinkel kommst, kennst du ja vielleicht einen guten Laden hier in der Ecke. Da ich erst vor einen Monat nach Versmold gezogen bin habe ich noch keinen guten gefunden.


----------



## arno (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Moin!
Akzentus, da kann ich dir in Gütersloh den Laden "Wilkerling" empfehlen!
Ist auf der Carl-Bertelsmann Str..
Ob es in Versmold überhaupt einen Laden gibt weis ich nicht!
In Sassenberg ist noch einer, aber der ist meiner Meinung nach teuer und auch etwas unpersönlich!
In Warendorf gibt es einen Zoobedarf, der Angelsachen anbietet, aber da war ich noch nie!
Bist Du schon in einem Angelverein?
Vermutlich nicht!
Wo gehst Du so angeln?


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Grösster Angelladen in Düsseldorf ist Fishermans Partner.
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Ist echt riesig.

Adresse und Wegebeschreibung unter: www.fishermans-partner.de


----------



## soeketroete (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

1. Fishermens Partner
Bublitzer Str. 34 in Ddorf Reisholz
2. Moritz
Monheimstr. 22-26
3. Angelsport Fred Krings
Ackerstraße 196
(Es handelt sich ier um eine subjektive Auswahl der Geschäfte in Ddorf, in denen ich kaufe. )


----------



## Chris7 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Na, da bekanke ich mich doch auch schon mal. Werde nämlich in Kürze nach Düsseldorf ziehen...


----------



## soeketroete (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Willkommen in der schönsten (nahezu kölschfreien) Stadt am Rhein (provozier...).


----------



## bolli (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

Sorry, aber auch wenns nicht zum Thema gehört:


> (nahezu kölschfreien) Stadt



Ich war letztens in der D.dorfer Altstadt, und da 
wurde u. a. kräftig gesungen 
" Da sin mer dabei ....Viva Colonia"
Allerdings war ich gezwungen ALT(es)BIER zu
trinken. 
Na ja, habs überlebt


----------



## soeketroete (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber auch wenns nicht zum Thema gehört:
> 
> 
> Ich war letztens in der D.dorfer Altstadt, und da
> ...



Wir sind doch tolerant... #g 
Habe gerade einen Anruf bekommen, dass für mich für die Höhner/Roncalli Show in Duisburg ne Freikarte parat liegt. Und für Stimmung sind wir DDorfer immer zu haben, Und wat Eure Höhner angeht: #r 
Da sing ich auch viva Colonia (so lange es Altbier gibt) :q


----------



## Knobbes (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

HI,
 gibt es den Angelsport Moritz bzw. Fisching 24 Noch in Düsseldorf?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## soeketroete (19. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*



			
				soeketroete schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Moritz
> Monheimstr. 22-26
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ist aber umgezogen. Nicht mehr in Wersten sondern unweit des Oberbilker Marktes


----------



## Chris7 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

... ich mag kein Alt...  :c


----------



## Knobbes (24. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

@soeketroete,
ok, danke, aber ist der noch genauso gut wie früher?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## soeketroete (25. April 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

@Knobbes
Ích war am Fr. da und find ihn seit neustem besser, weil neu sortiert.
Mein priv. Favorit ist Fishermans Partner, weil er die größere Auswahl hat.


----------



## Knobbes (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelladen in Düsseldorf???*

@soeketroete,
Gibt es da noch ein Specialangebot mit 18 drillingen am Stahlvorfach für 5 Euro?
Gruss knobbes


----------

